
Kaleidosync (beta) – A Spotify visualizer and web client - jv22222
https://kaleidosync-beta.herokuapp.com/
======
jv22222
You can even edit visualizer algos on the fly! Fun!

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/h43bm6yvcqmhqpr/Screenshot%202020-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/h43bm6yvcqmhqpr/Screenshot%202020-07-16%2020.28.18.png?dl=0)

